# Escambia is fidna be looow!



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Went with my boy for a few hours Saturday afternoon. Water is low and logs are rippling everywhere. The sandbar he likes to play on is massive and our fishing spot is getting lower and lower. No rain in the forecast so I imagine navigating the upper end is about to be interesting.









Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

That is awesome Josh, he is growing up fast isn't he. Looks like a fun day, we do need some rain.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Way too fast! Probably get some rain between late October and February, so it stays flooded for hunting season...


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Wonderful memories. Your lucky to have a son to spend time with. Upper Yellow is as low as I have ever seen it. Won't be long before you could wade from Milligan up to Hwy 2.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Dang that is low ....but it ought to be concentrating the fish though.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

THE POMPANO KING said:


> Dang that is low ....but it ought to be concentrating the fish though.


I would think so too. seems like it would make everything easy but I'm sure it ain't that simple


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

sure said:


> Way too fast! Probably get some rain between late October and February, so it stays flooded for hunting season...


Right on the possible rain. Over here on the Choctaw llast year 
we never got to hunt (squirrels) the river swamp for the entire season due to high water.


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

THE POMPANO KING said:


> Dang that is low ....but it ought to be concentrating the fish though.




The problem is getting to where the fish are


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Poor little fella, looks like a chip off the ole block!!! hahahaah


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Yellow River Cat said:


> The problem is getting to where the fish are
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha, where are they?? My boat has 4wd!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Nice work. Dang that’s low shonuf


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

sure said:


> Haha, where are they?? My boat has 4wd!




Griffith Ferry stretch up above Hooks Bluff 
The upper stretch along the west side of the river although there is a couple of spots on the other side 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

